# I put the wheels up on FeeBay



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 28, 2022)

Here’s the link.









						Schwinn S7 24" Rim wheel set front rear bendix early 60s nice Shape  | eBay
					

<p>Schwinn S7 24" Rim wheel set front rear bendix early 60s nice Shape. </p><p>In decent shape. US shipping or local pickup only</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 4, 2022)

Auction ending soon


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2022)

No mention of them being painted?


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 5, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> No mention of them being painted?



I did not do it. I bought them that way.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 7, 2022)

I found out from an actual Schwinn expert,that these are original and were painted from the factory. GTs58 what was the point of your post?DOTM???


----------



## phantom (Dec 7, 2022)

The only way I have ever seen original S7's is chrome or white.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 7, 2022)

🤔
i’ve never seen factory silver painted spoke nipples on anything


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> I found out from an actual Schwinn expert,that these are original and were painted from the factory. GTs58 what was the point of your post?DOTM???



What is DOTM????
I first saw this on my phone and the pictures had me wondering. They were originally painted ivory/white and then repainted silver. Note the info block in your listing. Next to "Modified item".


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 10, 2022)

phantom said:


> The only way I have ever seen original S7's is chrome or white.



Ok but they don’t look like spray paint to me. I don’t know


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 28, 2022)

Still time left,and reserve met so they will sell


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Still time left,and reserve met so they will sell



It looks like this were listed numerous times with the high bid being about $35. This last auction started at $5 and the first bid was $160? Like others pointed out a pretty poor repaint just saying something isn't adding up here to me.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Dec 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It looks like this were listed numerous times with the high bid being about $35. This last auction started at $5 and the first bid was $160? Like others pointed out a pretty poor repaint just saying something isn't adding up here to me.



Yes my reserve was met,whether you like it or not.


----------



## Robert Troub (Dec 28, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> I did not do it. I bought them that way.



Right...but you want to give the best description as possible....


----------



## Robert Troub (Dec 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It looks like this were listed numerous times with the high bid being about $35. This last auction started at $5 and the first bid was $160? Like others pointed out a pretty poor repaint just saying something isn't adding up here to me.



24" wheels can be a slow sale.....I would list them as a bin, with maybe a best offer option....


----------



## Tom Carroll (Dec 28, 2022)

Should have pointed out they were repainted it’s just good buisness, not everyone is going to be able to see that and if a non educated buyer gets them thinking chrome well they will be coming back


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jan 4, 2023)

Sold,shipped,customer is satisfied!!!End of story!!!Oh my,we got a bunch of whiny snowflakes on here,geez!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2023)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Sold,shipped,customer is satisfied!!!End of story!!!Oh my,we got a bunch of whiny snowflakes on here,geez!



You got lucky and found a sucker little buddy.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 4, 2023)

nice shape.... funny stuff.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jan 4, 2023)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Sold,shipped,customer is satisfied!!!End of story!!!Oh my,we got a bunch of whiny snowflakes on here,geez!






Freqman1 said:


> It looks like this were listed numerous times with the high bid being about $35. This last auction started at $5 and the first bid was $160? Like others pointed out a pretty poor repaint just saying something isn't adding up here to me.



Something very odd about this sale......


----------



## Robert Troub (Jan 4, 2023)

SilverBullet08 said:


> Sold,shipped,customer is satisfied!!!End of story!!!Oh my,we got a bunch of whiny snowflakes on here,geez!



You are one lucky sob...with no mention of repaint......oh well.......


----------



## Tom Carroll (Jan 4, 2023)

Oh man….your wrong but we are all snowflakes..classic


----------

